# New algae growth? Tiny bubbles rising up? Help?



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I think my 5.5g betta tank it's starting to develop some algae problems. And I don't know why but im starting to notice some bubbles rising up the surface from under the gravels. Even my Marino moss balls is developing bubbles and maybe a thin carpet of green algae. I'm also seeing some "spider web" algae thing developing on the fake plants from a cave I have for my betta.

This started since I added the Finnex stingray 16 inch led light like a week or more.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How many hours per day do you run your lights? Algae is usually caused by too much light. You can treat algae by using Seachem Flourish Excel.

As far as the bubbles? Haven't a clue.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I turn the light on from 6am till 10pm (a total of 16 hours...the same I did with the old led light before the finnex light)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Way too long; you should only leave them on for eight. The old LED were a horse of a different color compared to the Stingray.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Try algae fix, that controls the algae growth


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok. I'll have to add a timer for my tank. What I don't understand is why I'm seeing some tiny bubbles rising up on top of the rank spreading everywhere (I know it's not my betta making the bubbles. But I'll look for a timer this weekend or buy it online.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

tiffanylucky said:


> Try algae fix, that controls the algae growth


Algae fix? I'll look at it at petsmart. If the light timer doesn't work or it gets worse, I'll get the algae fix.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

It'll be at petsmart, you just add it with your water conditioner. It'll speed up the process of getting the algae under control and it's safe to use with plants


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok. I'll get it if i find it available this weekend. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Take your marimos out if you are using any anti-algae or it can kill and destroy them! They are algae too you know, so they will not like getting something that kills algae in with them


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh really? Marimo moss balls are algae, too? I didn't know! Haha!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Axeria said:


> Take your marimos out if you are using any anti-algae or it can kill and destroy them! They are algae too you know, so they will not like getting something that kills algae in with them


+1 Axeria

Cutting back on the hours should get rid of the algae. You can also dose with Seachem Flourish Excel; won't hurt Marimo for some reason but will kill hair algae.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I have the flourish non-excel. Will that work, too? I been using the API plant supplement. For some reason that I don't remember I stopped using the non-excel = /.

What I'm doing right now is not turning on the light until I come back home from work and leave it on for 4 to 5 hours or what I can also do is leave it on in the morning and turn it off when I come back home from work (a total of 8 10 hours).


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't know what Flourish non-Excel might be. Do you mean Seachem Flourish Comprehensive? That's a fertilizer. Seachem Flourish Excel is liquid CO2.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm not expert, without a picture, I'm going to hazard a guess that the "spider web" algae might be some green slime algae forming on the plants.

How much are you fertilizing, since you may want to consider cutting back on it a little as well.


----------

